

What's happening to OS/2 (Gordon Letwin, Usenet, 1995) - cmkrnl
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.ms-windows.misc/msg/d710490b745d5e5e?&hl=en

======
bediger
In the early 90s, IBM made classic "big corporation" mistakes, especially with
respect to how wily Microsoft was.

They also made classic "big corporation afraid to cannibalize it's old
profits" mistake, and more arguably, they made some ickky design decisions in
OS/2, like not going with fork/exec when starting a process, not having a
good, clean definition of "a process",and some other things.

Why bring this up again now?

